# Tier 6 Set ;)



## Kruaal (19. Dezember 2006)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-8605546602265839625


----------



## Wolfen12 (19. Dezember 2006)

ähnlichkeiten zu vorhandenen sets sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoonDaMage (19. Dezember 2006)

OMG Lol das ist total Lustig gemacht qorden... Power Rangers... lol!


----------



## keinenase (20. Dezember 2006)

das rogue set kann ich mir in männlicher version nur sehr schwer vorstelln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mause (20. Dezember 2006)

pass auf, nun is blizz kreativ angetan und macht son powerranger-set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~gläubiga~ (20. Dezember 2006)

Lol, geil wärs ja irgendwie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, als Zusatz-Special-Mega-Set.
Die Typen die das vid gemacht haben sind aber schon einfallsreich. Geniales Ding.


----------



## White Jen (21. Dezember 2006)

haben die doch schon.Siehe Pala Set.


----------



## Kharell (3. Januar 2007)

Sind das nicht die Powerrangers? Krank...wer denkt sich so einen Mist aus?


----------



## belphagor (3. Januar 2007)

boah das warlock set is ja viel zu imBa XD


----------



## Andreas.P (6. Januar 2007)

uneinfallsreich... omg


----------



## The Guardian (7. Januar 2007)

OMG!!!!!
Also das nenn ich mal echt KRANK!
Aber um mal wieder aufs Topic zu kommen 
http://www.wowszene.de/e107_images/newspos...s/warriort6.jpg
Draenei-Tank mit T6-Set

Aber dann ist noch fraglich wo und wie oft die Teile droppen


----------



## Panicwolf (9. Januar 2007)

~gläubiga~ schrieb:


> Die Typen die das vid gemacht haben sind aber schon einfallsreich. Geniales Ding.



Genial? Das ist das original 1985 PR Intro. Da jetzt 14 Titel einblenden ist nicht genial....es ist leider "nur"witzig.


----------



## Master of Darkness (10. Januar 2007)

belphagor schrieb:


> boah das warlock set is ja viel zu imBa XD


 das find ich ja nich! (eragøn) 32 hexer!!
ich find das einfach nur geil!!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




The schrieb:


> OMG!!!!!
> Also das nenn ich mal echt KRANK!
> Aber um mal wieder aufs Topic zu kommen
> http://www.wowszene.de/e107_images/newspos...s/warriort6.jpg
> ...


BOAR heftig wie hast du das gemacht oder we kann man sone montage machen kann mir das ma bitte einer erkärlen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie macht man denn so t6 sachen undso!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (7. Februar 2007)

lol priester in schwartz is cool^^


----------



## Blacksorrow (16. April 2007)

Hier könnt ihr die richtigen Tier 6 Sets online sehen:
http://www.lachzentrum.info/embed.php?itemid=318



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (16. April 2007)

Nicht schlecht... sind zwar einige unpassend, bsw. das Paladin Set... fande da das T1 und T2 um einiges mehr "Paladin-lik" aber sehen ganz spacig aus.


----------



## Minati (16. April 2007)

das hexenmeister-set ist doch wohl der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die flügel .. sehr sehr geil, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

wär extremst cool wenn blizzard das just for fun umsetzen würde!!


----------

